# Star Trek Exploration Set WIP



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

Here it is, the long awaited re release of the AM Start Trek Exploration Set. It is such a badly detailed kit, but it is the first kit that I ever got as a kid, so it is very nostalgic to me. Even though it is small, and not very accurate, it still is a great kit to have again. Thanks Jamie and the folks at Round 2 for this.


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

Here is one more pic and a short video. More pics after I paint and decal the kit.


----------



## spocks beard (Mar 21, 2007)

Nice in progress work.
Seeing this brings back memories..But i'll pass on the set.

I have more accurate versions of all three props from Diamond Select.
They may not be totally accurate, But they are as close as it gets for me to have a real set of TOS props.

I swear that around the same time the AMT was originally released REMCO toys issued a TOS utility belt that came with the same exploration set made from the same molds?

Congrats on your build, Looking forward to your completed build pics.


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

spocks beard said:


> Nice in progress work.
> Seeing this brings back memories..But i'll pass on the set.
> 
> I have more accurate versions of all three props from Diamond Select.
> ...


Thanks I have the Diamond select toys as well. There was a utility belt, and you are right, it looked pretty close to the AMT set.


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

*Beam us down Scotty*

Here is the completed Exploration Kit. I used some bare metal foil on the phaser, and added the locking pin, but everything is OOB. All comments are appreciated.


----------



## paustin0816 (Nov 8, 2006)

ahhhh the memories


----------



## JeffBond (Dec 9, 2013)

Ah, the phaser looks even worse than I remember! And they did use that mold to make some kind of phaser toy later, right? I was probably more excited about that kit as a kid than any of the other releases--I really thought I was going to get a full-size, accurate phaser, tricorder and communicator! I was CRUSHED when I opened that box...it's amazing now we can basically buy toys that look and work as well as or better than what was seen in the show.


----------



## swhite228 (Dec 31, 2003)

Officially the first model I put lights in.

The phaser got a grain of wheat bulb in the emitter and the clear plastic part of one of those make a bow kits for the barrel, add a push button switch for a trigger, and a AA battery holder under the top of phaser one and I was set to explore strange new worlds...as long as I didn't leave the back yard!


----------



## Fury3 (Jan 18, 2003)

I was transported back to age 11. Great job!


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Fury3 said:


> I was transported back to age 11. Great job1


Me too!


----------



## spocks beard (Mar 21, 2007)

Very Very nice work there my friend!
I think if i was able to pull off as good of a build/Paint job on these babies as a kid back in the 70's as you did here with your reissue I still would have been proud of them.

You did this old inacurate set some serious justus!!


----------

